

Why Use Subversion? - Hyrum Wright, President of the Subversion Corporation - jameseh
http://subversion.wandisco.com/component/content/article/2-news/35-hyrum-wright-why-use-subversion.html

======
bcowcher
I think moving metadata from flat file to sqlite will be a huge improvement.
svn export will almost be obsolete with this move (but still useful for
automated tools).

